# Mower Purchase List 3000



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

See what others have paid for their mower with the Mower Purchase List 3000 (MPL3K)

This resource is only as valuable as the data in it, so *please use this form to add your purchases*

_May your blades be forever sharp!_


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Your form won't let me fill it out. My mower manufacturer is not listed and I purchased in Canada so you don't have an option for that.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

@Oceanus Might need to request a sticky if this gets popular enough.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> Your form won't let me fill it out. My mower manufacturer is not listed and I purchased in Canada so you don't have an option for that.


added Dennis to Manufacturers
added Canada to Location

Appreciate your support and feedback. I knew this would eventually happen and thought I left an option for "Other".

It's hard to find the correct balance between free form entry (30 Unique ways to spell the name Unique) and standard options (easier to sort and compare).


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

learnt said:


> @Oceanus Might need to request a sticky if this gets popular enough.


:nod:

I sincerely think this can be a valuable resource for the community (especially noobs like myself)

This only works with a lot of data, so went and posted in a few threads to get the ball rolling; Toro, JD, Jake, Baroness, TrueCut

I've seen this type of list before (car buying) and a little embarrassed I didn't think of it sooner


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Oceanus said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > Your form won't let me fill it out. My mower manufacturer is not listed and I purchased in Canada so you don't have an option for that.
> ...


Yes, the "other " option for manufacturer works but once again, us Canadians are left out in the cold. Pun intended!


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> Oceanus said:
> 
> 
> > Shindoman said:
> ...


DamnYankees... (one word in the South) :lol:

You submitted before I could finish editing form (now with options for Dennis mowers and Oh Canada!)


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Oceanus said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > Oceanus said:
> ...


Wow, now that's what I call service!


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Being a *TLF Supporter* does have benefits


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

This only for reel mowers?


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Gibby said:


> This only for reel mowers?


It's whatever we make it

There is a reel bias (punny) because it's hard to find info on on reel mowers compared to a Honda HRR or Toro super recycler and the range is hundreds to thousands of dollars.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Oceanus I just requested access to fill out the form. I have "read only" access for some reason.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Hmmm
The sheet (collective responses) is view only
The form is open and editable


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

My bad. Didn't see the other link.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

When I added my 220A purchase onto there, it only shows as a "220" and aligned on the wrong side. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

717driver said:


> When I added my 220A purchase onto there, it only shows as a "220" and aligned on the wrong side. 🤷‍♂️


I can't explain the trouble entering the "A". I saw someone entered a "220B" ??
If there are no letters, it will right justify (like a number). With letter(s) it will left justify.
I added the "A"
All fixed.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Are these two lucky?

2008, Toro Greensmaster 1000, Very good	Basket, Broom, Wheels	6/1/2019	North Carolina	$200
2013, John Deere 260SL, Very good	Lights	8/22/2018	Florida	$200

current score: John Deere 10, Toro 9


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Oceanus said:


> Are these two lucky?
> 
> 2008, Toro Greensmaster 1000, Very good	Basket, Broom, Wheels	6/1/2019	North Carolina	$200
> 2013, John Deere 260SL, Very good	Lights	8/22/2018	Florida	$200
> ...


The Toro was my purchase. Tremendous deal on that JD though.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

@Oceanus any way you could edit my year? After your information I believe it's a 2014 and not a 2004.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> @Oceanus any way you could edit my year? After your information I believe it's a 2014 and not a 2004.


I sure can, but if you don't mind.... please try to view and update yourself. I ask this because I set it up with the option for people to update/correct their own entries. And I'd like to know if that works


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I tried and it says "view only".


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Damn. I updated!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Can we revive this please? I see a few people recently diving into reel mowing so this is a great piece for help and guidance for others.

Also the weeks auction is coming up.


----------

